# Honey Bee in Flight.



## OzPhoto (Mar 14, 2010)

I was happy to catch this Bee in flight just before landing on the flower.


----------



## sojourn (Mar 21, 2010)

Very well captured! :thumbup:


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 22, 2010)

sojourn said:


> Very well captured! :thumbup:



Hi

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Wynner3 (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW! Beautiful shot.


----------



## The Shoe (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn rights, nice photo.

I'm digging the colour of the flower.  Very relaxing.


----------



## Mazzarooney (Mar 22, 2010)

Fabulous


----------



## bazza (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice, very sharp. 

Well done...


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for the great feedback.


----------



## dearEvan (Mar 27, 2010)

Beautiful color!


----------



## chris drake (Mar 27, 2010)

Great shot!  I hope I can learn to get shots like that.

Chris


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 28, 2010)

dearEvan said:


> Beautiful color!





chris drake said:


> Great shot!  I hope I can learn to get shots like that.
> 
> Chris



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 28, 2010)

very good timing i could only imagine how many attempts this took =)


----------

